# olan



## Mindlevery

Hi everyone!

What does "olan" mean? I suppose it comes from the verb "olmak", but I am not sure.
Sorry for asking stupid things, but actually I don't have any good references for the language. 

Full sentence is:

*Fırtınalı ama sessiz olan bu duygusal bağ, kalpten kalbe bir yoldur.*

I only don't really get "olan".
(Oh, and "yoldur"...)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Asr

Mindlevery said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> What does "olan" mean? I suppose it comes from the verb "olmak", but I am not sure.
> Sorry for asking stupid things, but actually I don't have any good references for the language.
> 
> Full sentence is:
> 
> *Fırtınalı ama sessiz olan bu duygusal bağ, kalpten kalbe bir yoldur.*
> 
> I only don't really get "olan".
> (Oh, and "yoldur"...)
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Hello!

hmm, *This emotional bond, which is stormy but silent, is a path from one heart to another. *

Yes _olmak_ is Turkish of the verb _to be_. So  I believe, you can think of _olan_ as _which is_.

Yol= path 

P.S. We are all here to learn from each other, so no need to apologize.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Sorry to barge in, guys! It's just that I used to have the same questions 

Mindlevery, the -dur in "yoldur" is the closest thing to the verb "to be" that Turkish has, third person singular. So, "yoldur" means "the path *is*". 

Of course, your sentence could also read *"Fırtınalı ama sessiz olan bu duygusal bağ, kalpten kalbe bir yol" *and "yol" would still mean the same thing, i.e. "the path is".


----------



## Mindlevery

Asr said:


> Hello!
> 
> hmm, *This emotional bond, which is stormy but silent, is a path from one heart to another. *
> 
> Yes _olmak_ is Turkish of the verb _to be_. So I believe, you can think of _olan_ as _which is_.
> 
> Yol= path
> 
> P.S. We are all here to learn from each other, so no need to apologize.


 
Çok teşekkür ederim! 
Word order is interesting in this sentence... Could you please explain it to me?


----------



## Mindlevery

ateaofimdomar said:


> Sorry to barge in, guys! It's just that I used to have the same questions
> 
> Mindlevery, the -dur in "yoldur" is the closest thing to the verb "to be" that Turkish has, third person singular. So, "yoldur" means "the path *is*".
> 
> Of course, your sentence could also read *"Fırtınalı ama sessiz olan bu duygusal bağ, kalpten kalbe bir yol" *and "yol" would still mean the same thing, i.e. "the path is".


 
Thank you! 
Well, if it has been only "yol" I would have known the meaning.  But _-dur _made me confused.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Mindlevery said:


> *Fırtınalı stormy ama but sessiz quiet olan which is bu this duygusal emotional bağ bond, kalpten from the heart kalbe to the heart bir a yoldur path is.*



Sorry I didn't wait for the Turkish speakers, but the translator within me couldn't resist Mindlevery's request 
Mindlevery, in Turkish, words like olan work like adjectives and precede the noun to which they refer. Furthermore, they function like a verb within their own phrase, taking the sub-clause with them.


----------



## Mindlevery

ateaofimdomar said:


> Sorry I didn't wait for the Turkish speakers, but the translator within me couldn't resist Mindlevery's request
> Mindlevery, in Turkish, words like olan work like adjectives and precede the noun to which they refer. Furthermore, they function like a verb within their own phrase, taking the sub-clause with them.


 
Thank you for your help! 
I think I get it now, but of course I'd need to see more of the kind to actually being able to use it.

So without that part (_Fırtınalı ama sessiz olan) _the sentence would be like: *Bu duygusal bağ kalpten kalbe bir yoldur.*
Meaning: This emotional bond is a path from one heart to another.

Correct?


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Very correct


----------



## Asr

Mindlevery said:


> Word order is interesting in this sentence... Could you please explain it to me?


 
Hmm, I guess it is not a good idea to compare with English word by word. It might really confuse you. 

But the general word order of a sentence in Turkish would be , Subject + object + verb. 

So you can analyse the sentence as ;

*1- Fırtınalı ama sessiz olan bu duygusal bağ,* *2- kalpten kalbe bir yoldur.*
*1-Subject  2-Verb*

İf you would like to go into further detail to see the word order than you can cut the sentence and you'd see that adjectives in Turkish come before the nouns they modify. So if you see _this emotional bond_ as a noun, then stormy but quite would be the adjectives, hence placed before the noun : Fırtınalı ama sessiz olan bu duygusal bağ. 

Then you can also study the second part, and if you'd see _is a path_ as the verb, then from one heart to another would be the adverbs modifying it; again adverbs are placed before the verbs. Hence : Kalpten kalbe bir yoldur. 

*Hope this helps, but mind you I cut the sentence like that just to make you see it more easily. Because the sentence above as I see it has only two components; the subject and the verb. But it has been quite a long time since I am done with highschool and grammar. A student here might be of more help. *


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Asr said:


> Hmm, I guess it is not a good idea to compare with English word by word. It might really confuse you.


 
I have found it helpful to start by word for word and proceed to normal syntax when translating into Greek which is a Indo-European language like English. 

Don't forget that a foreigner is used to thinking in a very different way, so it is really difficult to understand Turkish at first sight, without trying to follow Turkish syntax first.

Having this in mind, a grammar analysis by the point of view of a native speaker following grammar rules taught in school is not helpful, because native speakers of a language already understand what is happening before they are taught the rules.

Foreigners, on the other hand, need a comparison with their own mother tongue or with a tongue they are familiar with in order to grasp the complexity of the syntax of the other language.


----------



## Asr

Of course everybody has his own way. Sure, you should stick with whatever works for you. 

I have just given my point of view since I've also studied foreign languages and translation has never worked for me.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

You're right from this point of view. Sorry, I always tend to think what really helps me out 

However, your language is a special case, because its syntax seemed to me like an alien from outer space first time I looked at it. For me, it's really helpful to identify each piece of the sentence at its exact location within the sentece, hence my above post.

Beyond that, everyone here is really helpful and I really enjoy that!


----------



## Asr

ateaofimdomar said:


> However, your language is a special case, because its syntax seemed to me like an alien from outer space first time I looked at it. For me, it's really helpful to identify each piece of the sentence at its exact location within the sentece, hence my above post.


 
I totally agree with that. Turkish's syntax is so different; I can see it when compared to English or French.

And I love the forums too. Even this Turkish forum is really helpful to me. Not only I pick up new words and phrases in English from you guys, but it is also amazing to see one's own language thru non-natives' eyes.


----------



## Mindlevery

Hey, both of your explanations are helpful to me!
Thank you very very much!

So if I see it that way ("_*Fırtınalı ama sessiz olan"*_ as an adjective_),_ then I could also translate to English like:
_"This stormy but quiet emotional bond...etc."_
So placing the adjective before the noun and not connecting with "wich is" (_olan_).

It would work in Hungarian... But maybe this is free translation...

What if I leave "*olan*" out? How would it change the meaning of the sentence?

If I just see "_*Fırtınalı ama sessiz bu duygusal bağ*." _it would mean "This emotional bond is stormy but quiet". 

But then maybe the word order isn't correct. 

In this case_ "*bu duygusal bağ*" _would be the subject and_ "*fırtınalı ama sessiz*"_ would be the verb, so word order is like:
_"*Bu duygusal bağ fırtınalı ama sessiz.*"_

Or am I wrong? 
Oh my God, I managed to even confuse myself.
I hope all this makes sense!


----------



## Asr

yeah, you got me confused too. So I will just say that you can leave the word "olan" out as you suggested, and it would still mean the same thing.


----------



## Mindlevery

Asr said:


> yeah, you got me confused too. So I will just say that you can leave the word "olan" out as you suggested, and it would still mean the same thing.


 
 Ok!
Thanks!


----------



## ferouzeh

ateofimdomar is quite correct: we foreigners need to work it out word by word   *Fırtınalı stormy ama but sessiz quiet olan which is bu this duygusal emotional bağ bond, kalpten from the heart kalbe to the heart bir a yoldur **path is*  before we can figure out that it means the elegant translation _This stormy but quiet emotional bond is the path from heart to heart_ suggested by mindlevery.


----------

